# Strange error message



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I get the following error message unless I am connected to the internet. The error message keeps me from using what ever program I am working with, everything from Word to a game of solitare. I don't stay online all the time, just when I need it. Does anyone know how to make this stupid thing go away?

"The e-mail server is currently unavailable. Please try again later."


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

cc said:


> "The e-mail server is currently unavailable. Please try again later."


Yes. Wait for your email server to come back up. Your ISP is evidently having operational problems.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Or you have an old account or incorrect information listed in Outlook or Outlook Express


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Or you have an old account or incorrect information listed in Outlook or Outlook Express


If that were the case then Outlook Express would return a bad username or password error. The "server unavilable" error indicates a fundamental problem with the email server response.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nevada said:


> If that were the case then Outlook Express would return a bad username or password error. The "server unavilable" error indicates a fundamental problem with the email server response.


 Not if its a bad account name


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Set you e-mail client to not check e-mail automatically.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Not if its a bad account name


This is an easy one to resolve. If I change the account name to one that doesn't exist I get this pop-up.










If I correct the account name and change the server name, I get this pop-up.










Those are very different replies, and the bad account name just prompts for a correction to the account name. It wouldn't say that the server is unavailable when there's just a bad account name, since the server was available.


----------

